# light on sight?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

You can use a light. Only part of the rule I'm not clear on is when it can be mounted directly on the pin guard/scope housing. I know for certain you can mount the light on the sight bar or around the upper limb pocket (not in the "sight window") and shine it towards the pins. I've also heard it explained that you can mount the light on top of a pin guard as long as you aren't using more than 4 other pins in the sight? I always thought it couldn't be mounted on the pin guard regardless? To be safe may want to mount it on the sight bar or upper limb pocket area just in case, or confer with your state NFAA Director/Councilman for clarification.

>>------->


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

With 4 or less pins I don't know why you couldn't, that makes sense but, I have always understood that you cannot have the light on the pin guard. The light cannot light up the pin guard face either.
But yes, lights are leagle with restrictions.

Maybe someone can clarify the 4 pin sight guard thing?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Light on sight*

Strait shooter, what CHPro has told you is the best way to handle the problem, there is still some room for interpatation in the rule. You may go to one shoot and it be ok and then another it may not, so I would advise that you mount the light on your sight bar or some where out of the sight window. The way I rule on this in my state is if the shooter has less than 5 pins on the sight and mounts the light above the housing/Pin guard or inside the pin guard with less then 5 pins it would be legal. But in New Mexico we do not have an equipment inspection so it would take a written protest and the money to cause a ruling by me. I hope that this helps and you may want to talk to your State NFAA Director and get their ruling on the light. Good Luck.


----------

